
Godot Engine 3.1 Alpha Freeze - Djvacto
https://github.com/godotengine/godot/issues/21490
======
Djvacto
Some Highlights to expect in 3.1:

* Soft Body support [https://godotengine.org/article/soft-body](https://godotengine.org/article/soft-body)

* Skeleton Inverse Kinematic (it is possible to procedurally change a skeleton pose!) [https://godotengine.org/article/skeleton-inverse-kinematic](https://godotengine.org/article/skeleton-inverse-kinematic)

* GLES2 support (3.0 only supports GLES3 atm, Godot 2.x supports GLES2) [https://godotengine.org/article/gles2-and-gdnative-progress-...](https://godotengine.org/article/gles2-and-gdnative-progress-report-7)

* Kinematic Body improvements [https://godotengine.org/article/godot-31-will-get-many-impro...](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-31-will-get-many-improvements-kinematicbody)

* New Animation Editor [https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-brand-new-animati...](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-brand-new-animation-editor-cinematic-support)

* New Inspector (information about nodes like rigidbody's) [https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-new-inspector](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-new-inspector)

* Ragdoll Support [https://godotengine.org/article/godot-ragdoll-system](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-ragdoll-system)

* 2D Skeleton Deform [https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-2d-skeletal-defor...](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-2d-skeletal-deform)

* CSG Support [https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-csg-support](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-gets-csg-support)

* New Axis Handling System (Controller Joy) [https://godotengine.org/article/handling-axis-godot](https://godotengine.org/article/handling-axis-godot)

(Changes ripped from u/SaltTM on reddit here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/9as1ju/godot_31_al...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/9as1ju/godot_31_alpha_freeze/))

